# Тула - "МИР"



## dim79187670 (30 Июл 2010)

Добрый день.
Тула - «МИР», Рекомендации при покупке





Баян концертный многотембровый четырехголосный «МИР» 107/64120/59-IV-15+6
пятирядный, цельнопланочный, многотембровый, с готово-выборным аккомпанементом, 440230490 мм, масса 12,6 кг,

Технические характеристики как вы видите прописаны общие - не так как на сайте "Юпитера", поэтому если кто играл, расскажите,
стоит покупать этот инструмент? Какие плюсы и минусы ?


----------



## acco (31 Июл 2010)

Gross писал:


> Один инетовский собеседник рассказал, что несколько лет назад был украден "Мир" у Романа Жбанова. Не он ли всплыл?


*dim79187670* не продает, а интересуется у исполнителей на этой моделе баяна в оценке качества инструмета.


----------



## Magistr (31 Июл 2010)

У меня баян мир, 10 лет уже на нём играю, не променяю ни на какой другой. Покупать или нет, решать только вам. по играйте на нём обязательно.


----------



## 12bbboris (31 Июл 2010)

Пожалуйста вот вам техн. характеристики :

Количество кнопок общее/3 ряда (правая клавиатура)
107/64 
Количество кнопок (готовый бас, левая клавиатура)
120 
• Ряды (правая клавитура): 5 
• Диапазон (правая клавитура): МИ-соль4
• Голосность (правая клавиатура): 4 
• Регистры (правая клавиатура): 15 
• Подбородочные регистры: 6 
• Ряды (готовый бас, левая клавиатура): 6 
• Голосность (готовый бас, левая клавиатура): 4 
• Ноты (выборный бас, левая клавиатура): 59 
• Диапазон (выборный бас, левая клавитура): МИ1-ре3
• Голосность (выборный бас, левая клавиатура): 2 
• Габаритные размеры: 440х490х230 мм
• Вес (с упаковкой и аксессуарами): 12 кг

============================
фото со схемой параметров смотрите ниже

[URL='http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/6686/64611059.jpg"" target=""_blank"">




[/URL]"


----------



## bombastic (1 Авг 2010)

да, у мира шикарный звук выборки, аккорд тоже, а механика правой не всем нравится. 
инструмент дело тонкое.. бывает и лучшие юпитера бракуют
одному нравится, другому нет..


----------



## Jupiter (3 Авг 2010)

20 лет играл на Левше,Туле 401 и Мире- очень нравилось. На Мире немного пошире расположение между кнопками в левой.Солидные инструменты. И хотя в последние годы я отдаю предпочтение Юпитерам, в памяти остались только хорошие воспоминания о Тульских инструментах.


----------

